# A ENTJ has arrived...



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Hello Folks,

Glad to see these forums are so active. Discovered the forum yesterday when looking for other ENTJ's. I'm a Mental_Floss addict, and a perpetual thinker, Really:wink:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Excellent. 

Welcome to the fora.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey welcome.
Lets have a power trip together one day rofl


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello...I like your signature...:happy:


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome, Cassini.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Greetings! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Greetings cassini! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us.

:laughing:


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Enjoy your stay. roud:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Greetings! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us.





Res said:


> Greetings cassini! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us.
> 
> :laughing:


Die both of you!:dry:

Anyways welcome to PersonalityCafe!:laughing:


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum enjoy it here


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lance said:


> Die both of you!:dry:


That's no way to act around a new member.:tongue:


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan (Mar 7, 2009)

mmm...Female ENT's. roud:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Greetings cassini! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations, ENTJ.
Enjoy your browses :laughing:


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

I recommend a badge from mypersonality to show off your ENTJ.


like so
<
<
<


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I can't wait until there's a battle of the ENTJs. 
mwahahahahha!


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan (Mar 7, 2009)

DayLightSun said:


> I can't wait until there's a battle of the ENTJs.
> mwahahahahha!


The INT's will win.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd pay to see that battle :laughing:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

rofl!! I WANT A SUBMARINE!! :mellow:


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

DayLightSun said:


> I can't wait until there's a battle of the ENTJs.
> mwahahahahha!


I can.



Gengbanghis Khan said:


> The INT's will win.


...I take that back.


Let's go.


----------

